# UCI Road World Championships Doha 2016



## brommers (11 Sep 2016)

To start the conversation, who do members think should be in the GB team given that the course is completely flat?


----------



## coffeejo (11 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> To start the conversation, who do members think should be in the GB team given that the *couse* is completely flat?


Singer, artist or architect?


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2016)

Cav will be the main man one assumes so he'll need strong support during the race and a lead out.
Stannard, Swift, Rowe, Cummings, Thomas...


----------



## brommers (11 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Singer, artist or architect?


I was going to google them, but couldn't be bothered, knowing what a person of knowledge and culture you are.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> I was going to google them, but couldn't be bothered, knowing what a person of knowledge and culture you are.


Yup, yup that's me.


----------



## brommers (11 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Cav will be the main man one assumes so he'll need strong support during the race and a lead out.
> Stannard, Swift, Rowe, Cummings, Thomas...


Yes. I think that Froome will be left to focus on the TT. What about McLay/Blythe as a back-up for the sprint, or will that be Swift?


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2016)

I don't think Froome is going to ride again this year.


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Sep 2016)

He's not really that British is he? Whatever that means.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Sep 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> He's not really that British is he? Whatever that means.


----------



## oldroadman (11 Sep 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> He's not really that British is he? Whatever that means.


And Mr Tchmil was not really what nation? Now a naturalised Belgian and resident there for years. Mr Froome has British parents and entitlement to a British passport. Just like a case I know of a person born in Paris with one British and one Russian parent. Three passports technically possible. this person chose to ride as British.


----------



## oldroadman (11 Sep 2016)

On the proper subject, worlds, just have two sprinters (just in case, and GB should get a 9 rider team on UCI points) and seven big engines. Obvious picks G, Yogi, Luke Rowe, Steve Cummings for a start, Swift and Cav as finishers. Add more big diesels of your choice. If the team is 9 then up to 14 can be nominated, 9 to ride. Alex Dowsett in there somewhere and also riding TT, though current form does not go far past Martin and Kiryenka as top step picks.
Women clearly Lizzie, Molly Weaver, Dani King, plus any two other diesels again. Team is, 5 I think.
Pan flat it may be, but heat and wind will play a big part in the outcome.


----------



## brommers (12 Sep 2016)

Pete Kennaugh was strong in the Vuelta. I don't think that the Yates boys are workhorses, so wouldn't take them. I was impressed with James Shaw's efforts for Lotto Soudal at the front of the peloton in the ToB, but at only just turned 20, too much pressure on his young shoulders. Tao GH will probably go in the u23. Hugh Carthy needs a rest, as his form has badly tailed off.


----------



## Legs (12 Sep 2016)

Unlike at the Olympics, Hayley Simmonds should be a shoo-in for the TT.


----------



## Legs (12 Sep 2016)

(unless she burned her bridges with her reaction to non-selection for Rio.) It would be highly unprofessional of BC to permanently blacklist riders like Jess Varnish, Dani King, and Hayley for their outspokenness (rather than dealing with the issue), but I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## brommers (12 Sep 2016)

I know it's nothing to do with this thread, but does anyone know why GB are not sending a team to the European Championships this coming week?


----------



## iLB (15 Sep 2016)

Are we giving Sagan an outside chance of holding the jersey?


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2016)

iLB said:


> Are we giving Sagan an outside chance of holding the jersey?


It's supposed to be a sprinter's race so he has a small chance in a bunch sprint. His best chance might be to get in a wind-assisted break. It could be the dullest one for years.


----------



## oldroadman (15 Sep 2016)

Legs said:


> (unless she burned her bridges with her reaction to non-selection for Rio.) It would be highly unprofessional of BC to permanently blacklist riders like Jess Varnish, Dani King, and Hayley for their outspokenness (rather than dealing with the issue), but I wouldn't rule it out.


Well as it's the road champs, Jess Varnish would not be considered, Dani King could well be there as a super domestique, and no doubt the coaches will look at everyone's data, then consider who goes well in stupidly hot conditions. In all the races rouleurs and sprinters with tons of power in the wind would appear to be a logical choice.


----------



## brommers (15 Sep 2016)

Has Fabian Cancellara officially retired, or might he go for the Olympics and Worlds TT double?


----------



## lyn1 (15 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> It's supposed to be a sprinter's race so he has a small chance in a bunch sprint. His best chance might be to get in a wind-assisted break.* It could be the dullest one for years*.



Maybe, there again, although the test event during the Tour of Qatar ended in a sprint, the field split several times in the wind. The composition of the lead group was not favorable so some guys sat up. This race, however, is much longer at about 260k and UCI have changed the course to include far more sections in the desert, thereby increasing the impact of the wind even more. The race bears little relevance to a sprint stage of Grand Tours or even ToB which are usually ridden at tempo, but for the last 20k and have relatively weak fields compared to the Worlds. This race is probably more akin to one of the long Classics (other than the heat) and I would expect many teams including GB to build on a core of strong Classics riders who have proven ability to handle the long distance in strong winds and could also serve as early lead outs if required eg. Stannard, Thomas, Rowe, Thwaites). If the wind does blow and the race is ridden hard, then it may not be the fastest sprinter, but the strongest who prevails, assuming that the teams without a top sprinter have not been able to split the field in the crosswinds.
The TT could be very tough if the wind blows, so it will be interesting to see whether the 2 TT riders also ride the road race given GB do not appear short of big engines.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2016)

Why did they opt for Doha?
Seems a strange choice.


----------



## brommers (15 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Why did they opt for Doha?


Money talks.


----------



## oldroadman (15 Sep 2016)

lyn1 said:


> Maybe, there again, although the test event during the Tour of Qatar ended in a sprint, the field split several times in the wind. The composition of the lead group was not favorable so some guys sat up. This race, however, is much longer at about 260k and UCI have changed the course to include far more sections in the desert, thereby increasing the impact of the wind even more. The race bears little relevance to a sprint stage of Grand Tours or even ToB which are usually ridden at tempo, but for the last 20k and have relatively weak fields compared to the Worlds. This race is probably more akin to one of the long Classics (other than the heat) and I would expect many teams including GB to build on a core of strong Classics riders who have proven ability to handle the long distance in strong winds and could also serve as early lead outs if required eg. Stannard, Thomas, Rowe, Thwaites). If the wind does blow and the race is ridden hard, then it may not be the fastest sprinter, but the strongest who prevails, assuming that the teams without a top sprinter have not been able to split the field in the crosswinds.
> The TT could be very tough if the wind blows, so it will be interesting to see whether the 2 TT riders also ride the road race given GB do not appear short of big engines.


Most things in the commentI can see are logical. But I guess you have never seen or been present at a stage race for a full stage or you would know it's a complete madhouse for between 30-60 minutes until a break everyone is happy with goes. If you think 48-50 kph for an hour is tempo, it ain't, it's falt stick and bloomin' hard. Then maybe a "tempo" - a mere 40+ kph for 3 or more hours, followed by increasing pace in the last 90 minutes up to 60+ in the last half hour.. And that's a flat stage. throw in a few classified climbs and it can be full on all day. What fun! Looking back it makes you think that bike racing was and is a tough way to make a few pennies.


----------



## lyn1 (16 Sep 2016)

oldroadman said:


> Most things in the commentI can see are logical. But I guess you have never seen or been present at a stage race for a full stage or you would know it's a complete madhouse for between 30-60 minutes until a break everyone is happy with goes. If you think 48-50 kph for an hour is tempo, it ain't, it's falt stick and bloomin' hard. Then maybe a "tempo" - a mere 40+ kph for 3 or more hours, followed by increasing pace in the last 90 minutes up to 60+ in the last half hour.. And that's a flat stage. throw in a few classified climbs and it can be full on all day. What fun! Looking back it makes you think that bike racing was and is a tough way to make a few pennies.



Of course there are stages like the one you describe and they would certainly be tough. I used the word tempo to differentiate between typical flattish GT sprint stages and those in strong winds as Qatar is likely to be. Change the word if you have a more definitive one please. In many stages, as you indicate there is an initial hectic period, (although that will not involve the key players) and a small group is then allowed to gain a significant gap while the peloton ride at a (insert your own word) pace for large sections before picking up speed to close the gap at the end. Again as you suggest the break contains riders that the teams are happy with...ones they know in most cases they can catch. There is clear evidence of control. My point was that this is often not the case with windy races where the break or total fragmentation often results from echelons and the lead group contains much stronger riders than you would find in the usual sprint stage of a GT, thus with a very high possibility of staying away ie. loss of control. Consequently, there is a probability that the race, which is already much longer than the typical GT sprint stage will be “full on” for longer and more akin to a long Classic, hence my suggestion of a strong core of Classics riders in the selection.


----------



## oldroadman (16 Sep 2016)

lyn1 said:


> Of course there are stages like the one you describe and they would certainly be tough. I used the word tempo to differentiate between typical flattish GT sprint stages and those in strong winds as Qatar is likely to be. Change the word if you have a more definitive one please. In many stages, as you indicate there is an initial hectic period, (although that will not involve the key players) and a small group is then allowed to gain a significant gap while the peloton ride at a (insert your own word) pace for large sections before picking up speed to close the gap at the end. Again as you suggest the break contains riders that the teams are happy with...ones they know in most cases they can catch. There is clear evidence of control. My point was that this is often not the case with windy races where the break or total fragmentation often results from echelons and the lead group contains much stronger riders than you would find in the usual sprint stage of a GT, thus with a very high possibility of staying away ie. loss of control. Consequently, there is a probability that the race, which is already much longer than the typical GT sprint stage will be “full on” for longer and more akin to a long Classic, *hence my suggestion of a strong core of Classics riders in the selection.*


*
*
Agreed. Hard northern classics riders should be logical. But heat may be a big problem as much as wind. It's not really possible to race full on in the wind for 260km, about 6.5 hours. Although it could be an utter bore, the odd combinations of circumstances could throw up an unexpected winner. It will come down to strong will and highly motivated teams (9 being the maximum which only a few nations qualify to have). All that points to a likely Spanish or Italian win, with GB (Cav seems to be very motivated) and Columbia in the mix. The big teams will need to use a lot of resources if the wind starts blowing hard. While many now see ToB as good preparation, and Vuelta simply ridiculously mountainous thus blunting the sprinters, the heat at the Vuelta may be the best preparation for this one. Could be an interesting race as if the wind is strong it might not be wise to give any break too much leeway, although they will probably blow themselves to bits. Whoever ends up with the rainbow bands will need a bit of luck as well, and not of the bad kind.


----------



## oldroadman (16 Sep 2016)

One to add, in the wind, Dutch and Belgians, but the heat may be a bit much.


----------



## Legs (19 Sep 2016)

oldroadman said:


> Jess Varnish would not be considered,


 ...obviously...


oldroadman said:


> Dani King could well be there as a super domestique,


 ...unless BC are cutting their noses off to spite their faces...


oldroadman said:


> and no doubt the coaches will look at everyone's data, then consider who goes well in stupidly hot conditions


 I think you mean "should", not "will".

I think you're wilfully misinterpreting me; my point about Varnish and King was not so much in relation to next month's Worlds, but just a comment that they've jeopardised their future selection chances for major championships by being outspoken about the BC regime.


----------



## brommers (19 Sep 2016)

I read something at the end of last week that the British team for Doha is to be announced today. Has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## oldroadman (19 Sep 2016)

Legs said:


> ...obviously...
> ...unless BC are cutting their noses off to spite their faces...
> I think you mean "should", not "will".
> 
> I think you're wilfully misinterpreting me; my point about Varnish and King was not so much in relation to next month's Worlds, but just a comment that they've jeopardised their future selection chances for major championships by being outspoken about the BC regime.



What ever you care to be convinced of, and I'm sure you will consider my right to disagree with your point. Winning Olympics and worlds is based on cold hard data, not emotion. Show me the numbers and everything is up for consideration. The one thing it's not possible to quantify really is team spirit and who is to say either of the people mentioned lack that?


----------



## mjr (21 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> Yes. I think that Froome will be left to focus on the TT. What about McLay/Blythe as a back-up for the sprint, or will that be Swift?


No one expecting Swift to get overlooked now that he's leaving Team Sky?

I'd like to see Cav, then four each of outright breakaway killers like Stannard and borderline sprinter/opportunists like Swift or Blythe.


----------



## BrumJim (21 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> I read something at the end of last week that the British team for Doha is to be announced today. Has anyone heard anything yet?


https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/g...named-for-2016-UCI-Road-World-Championships-0


----------



## BrumJim (21 Sep 2016)

No Froome (no surprise) no Yates (neither) no Kennaugh in the mens.
No Lizzie in the ladies.


----------



## mjr (21 Sep 2016)

BrumJim said:


> No Lizzie in the ladies.


"Reigning women’s world champion Lizzie Deignan (nee Armitstead) has made selection for the women’s elite race" ?

Summary:

men: 9 road racers and 2 TTers from Adam Blythe, Mark Cavendish, Stephen Cummings, Alex Dowsett, Dan McLay, Luke Rowe, Ian Stannard, Ben Swift, Geraint Thomas, Scott Thwaites;

women: 8 from Alice Barnes, Hannah Barnes (also TT), Lizzie Deignan, Dani King, Laura Massey, Annasley Park, Abby-Mae Parkinson, Eileen Roe, Hayley Simmonds (TT only);

u23 men: 6 road racers and 2 TTers from Gabriel Cullaigh, Scott Davies, Jon Dibben, Chris Latham, Tao Geoghegan Hart, James Shaw.

I think the men are short on breakaway-killers and won't win unless they get someone in the main breakaway, another big team misses the break and helps chase or probably two riders play an unusual role. The other two squads look like fair picks, don't they?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Sep 2016)

iLB said:


> Are we giving Sagan an outside chance of holding the jersey?


Sagan will win.

I am 100% convinced of this.


----------



## BrumJim (21 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> "Reigning women’s world champion Lizzie Deignan (nee Armitstead) has made selection for the women’s elite race" ?



Missed that she got married. Ooops!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Sep 2016)

Now that she's changed her name does she go back to zero on the "whereabouts" register?


----------



## brommers (21 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> breakaway-killers


Excuse my naivety but what is a breakaway-killer? Who would qualify as one?


----------



## brommers (21 Sep 2016)

Can't understand why Thwaites is in place of Kennaugh, who was brilliant in the Vuelta. I can understand McLay being there as backup for Cav.


----------



## oldroadman (21 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> Can't understand why Thwaites is in place of Kennaugh, who was brilliant in the Vuelta. I can understand McLay being there as backup for Cav.


It's pan flat. Thwaites a better pick for the course can be a reason, he's another good rouleur. The team will have been considered bearing in mind crosswinds. A look at women and U-23 sees a similar pattern. No point in sending super skinny climbers for this one. As far as I can recall, GB get 9 riders in elite, 8 in Women, 6 in U-23. More or less the maximum, it's all based on national rankings. 
If they can take the heat, some strong riders from Belgium/Netherlands could make the last hour or two very hard for everyone.


----------



## iLB (22 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Sagan will win.
> 
> I am 100% convinced of this.



Has that ever happened before ? 

He is on fire right now if he can hold the form...and he doesn't have to stress about team selection a la Greipel/Cummings.


----------



## mjr (22 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> Excuse my naivety but what is a breakaway-killer? Who would qualify as one?


A rider who sits near the front of the peloton for hours at a time, driving it on and keeping the breakaway within catchable distance. Rowe and Stannard definitely qualify. Tony Martin has been seen in that role fairly often so maybe Dowsett could but will he be cooked after the TT? Cummings and Swift can do it but I feel they'd be better trying to break away, so probably won't both do it unless they're convinced to bet everything on Cav again, like Copenhagen. I'm expecting Thomas and whichever other sprinters are selected to be Cav's lead-out but ready to have a go if something goes wrong and Cav's not in the front group. It looks like really difficult to pick an obvious tactic with that squad... so maybe the plan is to surprise everyone, like Froome's frog on a skateboard at the Tour.

Apparently _the_ breakaway killer is Cheng Ji


----------



## brommers (22 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> Dowsett could but would that blunt him for the TT?


The ITT is 4 days before the road race


----------



## mjr (22 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> The ITT is 4 days before the road race


Thank you. Post edited


----------



## BrumJim (22 Sep 2016)

BrumJim said:


> Missed that she got married. Ooops!



Only last Saturday. Don't feel so silly now.


----------



## brommers (22 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> Thank you. Post edited


Very clever change


----------



## lyn1 (22 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> Can't understand why Thwaites is in place of Kennaugh, who was brilliant in the Vuelta. I can understand McLay being there as backup for Cav.


Agree with ORM's earlier comment. Thwaites is a versatile rider who could fill a variety of roles. He rides well in the wind (eg lead group on that horrible day at G-W a couple of years back) and had a strong classics season. He has an excellent record of finishing long races. He has finished his last half dozen races of 250k ish including the likes of Roubaix, Flanders and last years Worlds. In contrast some of the presumed lead out men, Adam Blythe, has a very poor record of finishing long races and Dan McLay is inexperienced at this level and has only gone over 250k once and DNF'd. If these guys do not survive the distance, Thwaites may have to step in as part of the lead out, a job he has been doing at NetApp and Bora for the last 4 years. He is clearly well regarded given half a dozen WT teams were looking to sign him inc.Sky.


----------



## brommers (22 Sep 2016)

lyn1 said:


> He is clearly well regarded given half a dozen WT teams were looking to sign him inc.Sky


You're obviously more knowledgeable than me, but where did you get that information from? and what stopped them?


----------



## lyn1 (23 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> You're obviously more knowledgeable than me, but where did you get that information from? and what stopped them?


Contacts in the system.
He believes given chances he can continue to improve in the Classics so does not want to be at a team where he is permanent domestique.


----------



## brommers (23 Sep 2016)

Bora - Argon are currently a PC team that will become Bora - Hansgrohe in the WT and according to FirstCycling Thwaites hasn't got a ride yet for 2017, have you heard anything different yet Lyn?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Sep 2016)

iLB said:


> Has that ever happened before ?
> 
> He is on fire right now if he can hold the form...and he doesn't have to stress about team selection a la Greipel/Cummings.


Back to back World Champs? Paolo Bettini won in, I think, 2006 and 2007 or was it 2007 and 2008?.

And I am fairly sure there must have been others, names that spring to mind as possibles are Van Steenbergen, Schotte, Binda, Bugno, van Looy - I'll have a look when I get home, at work just now having a "clear my head visit to cyclechat" (or that's what I'll tell the boss  ) and a lot of the sites which would give me the answer are blocked.


----------



## lyn1 (23 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> Bora - Argon are currently a PC team that will become Bora - Hansgrohe in the WT and according to FirstCycling Thwaites hasn't got a ride yet for 2017, have you heard anything different yet Lyn?


As I said he had plenty of offers. He's predominantly a Classics rider. Logically if you go to a strong Classics team, you need them more than they need you, whereas a weaker Classics team may value you more financially, given what you can bring and place you higher in the pecking order as well. I believe that was his thinking and given he had options it was the way he went. He's sorted, as are a number of other guys who are still listed as available, because there has been no official announcement.by the acquiring team.Riders are often told to keep quiet until a formal announcement is made.


----------



## brommers (26 Sep 2016)

If anyone's interested


----------



## brommers (28 Sep 2016)

After all the talk about whether Greipel or Kittel would go to the Worlds - they're both going - two sprinters from a team of six!


----------



## mjr (28 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> After all the talk about whether Greipel or Kittel would go to the Worlds - they're both going - two sprinters from a team of six!


It seems like quite a few teams are going sprinter-heavy so maybe there will be enough countries working together to bring the breakaway back.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> Bora - Argon are currently a PC team that will become Bora - Hansgrohe in the WT and according to FirstCycling Thwaites hasn't got a ride yet for 2017, have you heard anything different yet Lyn?





lyn1 said:


> As I said he had plenty of offers. He's predominantly a Classics rider. Logically if you go to a strong Classics team, you need them more than they need you, whereas a weaker Classics team may value you more financially, given what you can bring and place you higher in the pecking order as well. I believe that was his thinking and given he had options it was the way he went. He's sorted, as are a number of other guys who are still listed as available, because there has been no official announcement.by the acquiring team.Riders are often told to keep quiet until a formal announcement is made.



The formal announcement on Thwaites is <drum roll>....Dimension Data


----------



## brommers (29 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> It seems like quite a few teams are going sprinter-heavy so maybe there will be enough countries working together to bring the breakaway back.


Italy are going along the same route with Viviani and Nizzolo


----------



## brommers (3 Oct 2016)

Paris - Tours is on next Sunday. Would it be feasible for the sprinters that are not involved in the TTT to race this? The course is as flat as a board and a week ahead of the World's road race.


----------



## iLB (5 Oct 2016)

brommers said:


> Paris - Tours is on next Sunday. Would it be feasible for the sprinters that are not involved in the TTT to race this? The course is as flat as a board and a week ahead of the World's road race.



In recent memory this has been one out of a select group not a bunch sprint, but I guess it is possible. 

Although they would be better off acclimatizing I think.


----------



## brommers (5 Oct 2016)

iLB said:


> In recent memory this has been one out of a select group not a bunch sprint, but I guess it is possible.
> 
> Although they would be better off acclimatizing I think.



Just seen the start list and nearly all the top sprinters are there

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Paris_Tours_Elite_2016_Startlist


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Oct 2016)

Cav's poorly

From http://www.radsport-news.com/sport/sportnews_101005.htm via Google Translate
_Mark Cavendish (Dimension Data) was forced to cancel the launch of the Münsterland Giro on Sunday. A gastrointestinal infection stops the British and is now also a question mark behind the World Cup ambitions in Qatar. That explained Cavendish Dimension Data Team manager Rolf Aldag radsport-news.com before starting the Münsterland Giro.

"He should, and wanted to start here and had a flight," said Aldag. "But he (the editor's note on 25 September) after 70 kilometers exited completely flat at the GP Beghelli. Then he went to the doctor and is six days down no wheel with gastrointestinal problems. Since it is also for the World Cup now a bit thin. There are day-to-day decisions, whether it moves Paris-Bourges and Paris-Tours. If not, then you can actually almost kink. "_


----------



## brommers (6 Oct 2016)

Looks as though he has pulled out of Paris-Bourges today


----------



## mjr (6 Oct 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> From http://www.radsport-news.com/sport/sportnews_101005.htm via Google Translate
> _"...If not, then you can actually almost kink. "_


 I just _had_ to click through to see the original then! It was "Wenn nicht, dann kann man es eigentlich schon fast knicken." Close, but I think I would have translated it as "then you can properly almost fold/collapse/give up" (not sure which of the three is closest, but damn it Jim, I'm a statistician not a translator!). Got to love autotranslatese, though.


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2016)

Beautiful scenery from Qatar as per usual


----------



## brommers (10 Oct 2016)

Mens U23 ITT starts at 9.20pm today


----------



## Proto (11 Oct 2016)

It's a bit warm. Laura Massey's Garmin showing 46.8°C 

(you'll need to click on the link below the black rectangle!)


View: https://www.facebook.com/eileen.roe.754/videos/10157698718350389/


----------



## Legs (11 Oct 2016)

Disappointing ride for Hayley Simmonds today. Ironic, given how roundly Emma Pooley was criticised for her performance at the Olympics - many suggesting that HS should have been selected instead.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2016)

Proto said:


> It's a bit warm. Laura Massey's Garmin showing 46.8°C
> 
> (you'll need to click on the link below the black rectangle!)
> 
> ...



Indeed, it looked like van Duyck lost consciousness for a moment near the finishing line - she got all out of shape and suddenly veered to the right but rescued it just in time.


----------



## brommers (13 Oct 2016)

if the mens u23 is a sprint finish Halvorsen could win, with Latham going close


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Oct 2016)

Men's U23 results


----------



## brommers (14 Oct 2016)

Don't forget the women's road race is on BBC red button from 10.35am Saturday


----------



## brommers (15 Oct 2016)

Watching the womens road race and some of the minor country riders are a danger to others - some of them can't even ride a bike properly and shouldn't be in the race.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Oct 2016)

brommers said:


> Watching the womens road race and some of the minor country riders are a danger to others - some of them can't even ride a bike properly and shouldn't be in the race.


Not being able to take a bidon without letting it bounce along the road behind could easily take out a rider.
Parkinson could have had a coffee waiting on that whee change too.


----------



## screenman (15 Oct 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Not being able to take a bidon without letting it bounce along the road behind could easily take out a rider.
> Parkinson could have had a coffee waiting on that whee change too.



What is she doing playing computor games when she should be racing.


----------



## mjr (15 Oct 2016)

Well that was a shocker, wasn't it? And coverage starts on BBC one in five minutes


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2016)

Impressive finish from the youngster Dideriksen.


----------



## BSRU (15 Oct 2016)

Why are they having a world championship in city where no-one appears to live.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Oct 2016)

BSRU said:


> Why are they having a world championship in city where no-one appears to live.


$$$$$


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Oct 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Indeed, it looked like van Duyck lost consciousness for a moment near the finishing line - she got all out of shape and suddenly veered to the right but rescued it just in time.


Apparently Cookson said he has not heard of any issues at all regarding the heat, completely problem free event. He ought to get his head out of all that sand.


----------



## mjr (15 Oct 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Apparently Cookson said he has not heard of any issues at all regarding the heat, completely problem free event. He ought to get his head out of all that sand.


Ha! Even Gilmore on the BBC preview was saying you have to get used to drinking warm water because it's nastily hot even at 9am. Maybe Cookson can't see any coverage with his head in the sand?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2016)

BSRU said:


> Why are they having a world championship in city where no-one appears to live.





Strathlubnaig said:


> $$$$$


10 million of them was it not? Good ol' Uncle Pat.


----------



## lyn1 (15 Oct 2016)

BSRU said:


> Why are they having a world championship in city where no-one appears to live.



The people are there. London is the only city in the UK with greater population. They either have no interest or do not want to stand in that heat for hours...probably both.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2016)

lyn1 said:


> The people are there. London is the only city in the UK with greater population. They either have no interest or do not want to stand in that heat for hours...probably both.


I saw 2 people walking along with shopping bags during the Junior Women's RR and another bloke looking as if he was thinking about crossing the road.


----------



## lyn1 (15 Oct 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Apparently Cookson said he has not heard of any issues at all regarding the heat, completely problem free event. He ought to get his head out of all that sand.



He was very careful with his choice of words.He said cases of heat exhaustion or heat stroke, which presumably have specific medical definitions and come at the extreme end of the heat related continuum.


----------



## lyn1 (15 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> I saw 2 people walking along with shopping bags during the Junior Women's RR and *another bloke looking as if he was thinking about crossing the road*.


That will be my mate trying to get to work. Most of the racing has taken place on the Pearl...one road in and out and closed from 8am to 4pm every day. Causing havoc locally apparently.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2016)

lyn1 said:


> That will be my mate trying to get to work. Most of the racing has taken place on the Pearl...one road in and out and closed from 8am to 4pm every day. Causing havoc locally apparently.


There was one of the TTs that had an ambulance on the course (Junior men?), which was not race related but a local ambulance that needed to get to someone in an emergency.

edit - it was U23 TT
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...collide-world-championships-time-trial-289237


----------



## rich p (15 Oct 2016)

I don't understand what Qatar get out of this apart from bad publicity. 
The conditions are ludicrous, the parcours ugly and uninspiring, the Qataris are uninterested, even the cycling fan struggles to find much joy in it.
Does it persuade anyone to visit there, invest there?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> I don't understand what Qatar get out of this apart from bad publicity.
> The conditions are ludicrous, the parcours ugly and uninspiring, the Qataris are uninterested, even the cycling fan struggles to find much joy in it.
> Does it persuade anyone to visit there, invest there?


Some mega-rich sheikh will probably have got a wee thrill out of it. And gullible twats in the west will look on and think "aww, they're nice arabs/muslims..." or something like that


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2016)

This is like a non-classic Classic without the scenery. 
At least we haven't got Carlton Kirby speculating whether Daniel Teklehaiminot can stay away for the next 256km...


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

And they're off!

Along a boring four lane highway with no one in sight... just cars queueing waiting to use the roads as soon as they reopen. It's quieter than the middle east tours. More like the tour of Beijing crowd levels.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> This is like a non-classic Classic without the scenery.
> At least we haven't got Carlton Kirby speculating whether Daniel Teklehaiminot can stay away for the next 256km...


Teklehaimanot is clearly aiming for the polka dot jersey.


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Teklehaimanot is clearly aiming for the polka dot jersey.


Looks like it was Berhane anyway. Not a good start to the commentator's rider recognition!


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

Breakaway of the day has formed. Colombia the only favourite team to place a rider in it. Gap a minute and growing. Will this aid Gaviria enough?


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> Looks like it was Berhane anyway. Not a good start to the commentator's rider recognition!


Gilmore made a couple of howlers in the neutral zone, including failing to notice the riders wearing OPQS ice vests were Belgian too and mistaking a speed hump signal for a mechanical failure one. And now Millar's called it a five man break. Sleepy in the heat?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2016)

They've all taken on a good deal of liquids before the start to judge by the number of comfort breaks they're taking. They've only just started.


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2016)

Okay, first one to spot a spectator, a telephone box or a discarded condom gets 10 points...


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2016)

Could be a long day but the weather's crap here.


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> Could be a long day but the weather's crap here.


It was forecast to improve here about 1300, so just as the race should be starting to heat up, I think.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> Could be a long day but the weather's crap here.


The forecast here is for sun this afternoon. I wonder whether it will dry out.


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

Germany doing a Camelback replacement on the move from the team car window 

Guess they must have practised that a few times.


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> It was forecast to improve here about 1300, so just as the race should be starting to heat up, I think.


It's cleared up here now. I may have to do some chores.


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> It's cleared up here now. I may have to do some chores.


A few more hours of precipitation-inspired narcolepsy-inducing race-watching here then.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Oct 2016)

For those that don't know, it is currently live on BBC website

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/37376645


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> For those that don't know, it is currently live on BBC website
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/37376645


I think 'live' is debateable!


----------



## brommers (16 Oct 2016)

The race has now started!


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

brommers said:


> The race has now started!


Today's Belgian men are yesterday's Dutch women... will they finish better?


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2016)

i went to make some soup and chaos reigns.
But it never reigns in Qatar...


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2016)

There's not a lot that David Millar hasn't expected, as he constantly reminds us. Especially with the benefit of hindsight...


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> There's not a lot that David Millar hasn't expected, as he constantly reminds us. Especially with the benefit of hindsight...


All commentators make goofs but this group is better than many, although I'd prefer Hatch or Boulting to Brotherton.

But shush or they might hire P&P or Porter! How many times would he gave said status quo by now?


----------



## jamma (16 Oct 2016)

Sagan is again world champ  wrong decision to go left at the sprint and get slighty held up michael matthews


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

And Sagan just calmly dismounts at the end, says that was a nice Sunday social and where's the cake?


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

jamma said:


> Sagan is again world champ  wrong decision to go left at the sprint and get slighty held up michael matthews


Not sure Cav would have been able to follow Sagan round the Italian and get past, so it was worth the gamble on a gap opening next to Matthews. Right decision, imperfect result.


----------



## Paulus (16 Oct 2016)

I think that i have never seen a more boring world championship than this years. The course in the middle of a desert was non descript, the racing in all classes was boring and the level of support was frankly nil. Did the UCI take the money for what it was worth and pocket the cash? If this is taking world cycling out of Europe and the other players around the world to showcase the sport, I think they have failed miserably.


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

Paulus said:


> If this is taking world cycling out of Europe and the other players around the world to showcase the sport, I think they have failed miserably.


Richmond looked fairly well supported and a trip to Africa seems overdue, while Ponferrada didn't seem that crowded and made a thumping loss.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2016)

Paulus said:


> I think that i have never seen a more boring world championship than this years. The course in the middle of a desert was non descript, the racing in all classes was boring and the level of support was frankly nil. Did the UCI take the money for what it was worth and pocket the cash? If this is taking world cycling out of Europe and the other players around the world to showcase the sport, I think they have failed miserably.


Well, there was that moment during the sandstorm when a rider's front wheel appeared to simply take off, dumping him unceremoniously on his coccyx. I don't know who he was but he got back on his bike again, which suggests that he at least was keen. 

But, yes, not an advert for the sport in any way.


----------



## brommers (17 Oct 2016)

Three of the modern-day greats on one podium


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, there was that moment during the sandstorm when a rider's front wheel appeared to simply take off, dumping him unceremoniously on his coccyx. I don't know who he was but he got back on his bike again, which suggests that he at least was keen.


Brayan Ramirez (Colombia), from the early breakaway. He never quite caught the front group again and did not finish.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Brayan Ramirez (Colombia), from the early breakaway. He never quite caught the front group again and did not finish.


Ah, thanks. Have you ever seen anything like that happen before?


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ah, thanks. Have you ever seen anything like that happen before?


Never. The flat lands are notorious for winds, but they're not as chaotic as those sandstorms looked. Any wind-induced falls I've seen have been when racers emerge from behind some shelter (buildings, earth banks...) and get side-slammed by a gust, sometimes into the rider alongside.


----------



## Legs (17 Oct 2016)

My Lord, what a soporific weekend's racing! If it hadn't been for Neben, the Dutch women and Belgian men, there'd have been no action at all.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Oct 2016)

Doha - it's shite for racing bikes

Maybe their tourist agency could use that...


----------



## oldroadman (17 Oct 2016)

Paulus said:


> I think that i have never seen a more boring world championship than this years. The course in the middle of a desert was non descript, the racing in all classes was boring and the level of support was frankly nil. Did the UCI take the money for what it was worth and pocket the cash? If this is taking world cycling out of Europe and the other players around the world to showcase the sport, I think they have failed miserably.


Some of which I can understand, the parcours was a bit dull. But to say a race was boring when the crosswinds came into play and Belgians put the hammer down splitting the race into multiple echelons....?
That was some pursuit, and if that's boring I have to assume you've not seen a crosswind race or had the opportunity to race in one. Pleasure it ain't. One big scrap to get in the first or second group, flat out for 20+ kilometres with little chance of doing anything if you don't catch the train at the start. That...is a proper race on the flat, something Benelux country riders are extremely well practised at. Opening a winning move with 150km to go, that's brave and not a bit dull.
Not the best for GB though, riding pempo for 100km and then five of nine don't make the front or second group...not a great show. Thank goodness for Cav and Blythe, and if it had come together at the front two more GB, Thwaites quite the package there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2016)

oldroadman said:


> Some of which I can understand, the parcours was a bit dull. But to say a race was boring when the crosswinds came into play and Belgians put the hammer down splitting the race into multiple echelons....?
> That was some pursuit, and if that's boring I have to assume you've not seen a crosswind race or had the opportunity to race in one. Pleasure it ain't. One big scrap to get in the first or second group, flat out for 20+ kilometres with little chance of doing anything if you don't catch the train at the start. That...is a proper race on the flat, something Benelux country riders are extremely well practised at. Opening a winning move with 150km to go, that's brave and not a bit dull.
> Not the best for GB though, riding pempo for 100km and then five of nine don't make the front or second group...not a great show. Thank goodness for Cav and Blythe, and if it had come together at the front two more GB, Thwaites quite the package there.


Yes, I thought Thwaites was very impressive.


----------



## oldroadman (17 Oct 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, I thought Thwaites was very impressive.


What I like was he kept going in case the front eased, gap closed, and then the odds would have changed, and he's a good lead out/last 3km man. But the two Belgians in group 2 did a super job of keeping the gap open.


----------



## sleaver (17 Oct 2016)

Degenkolb seemed a bit annoyed with Debusschere and thought he was in need of a quick shower 

A bit after their tet a tet, the TV cameras showed a moment where Degenkolb looked behind to only see a Belgium rider on his wheel. All it needed was for the Belgium rider to give him a thumbs up with a big grin on his face.

On a more serious note, why didn't anyone attack a lot sooner than the last few k's? Was the pace just to high, were they all knackered or just some other reason?


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Oct 2016)

When they were spun out in the biggest gear they had I think that had something to do with the lack of attacks.


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

oldroadman said:


> Not the best for GB though, riding pempo for 100km and then five of nine don't make the front or second group...not a great show.


Rowe did make what became the first group to finish, but then punctured and - quite understandably IMO - couldn't catch them again.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Never. The flat lands are notorious for winds, but they're not as chaotic as those sandstorms looked. Any wind-induced falls I've seen have been when racers emerge from behind some shelter (buildings, earth banks...) and get side-slammed by a gust, sometimes into the rider alongside.


I saw a female rider on TV blown down by a gust of wind. It was a stage race in Ireland and she was the lone leader on a beak mountain stage. She remounted and still won.


----------



## haye13 (17 Oct 2016)

Guys, what did you think of BBC's coverage? I prefer ITV 4's


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

haye13 said:


> Guys, what did you think of BBC's coverage? I prefer ITV 4's


Oh, it would have been great to hear Gary Imlach's intros to those races! 

In general, that BBC team weren't as good as ITV's France lineup but better than their Britain one IMO.


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Oct 2016)

haye13 said:


> Guys, what did you think of BBC's coverage? I prefer ITV 4's



ITV4 kind of know they mainly have viewers who know pro cycling, but the BBC kind of has to cover less knowledgeable viewers as well.


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

jarlrmai said:


> ITV4 kind of know they mainly have viewers who know pro cycling, but the BBC kind of has to cover less knowledgeable viewers as well.


I don't remember the BBC coverage doing anything that the ITV Tour coverage doesn't, despite their highlights being two and a half hours, rather than ITV's one. It didn't have any of the Neducational films or historical features that the Tour has. I suspect it was even less accessible than ITV's coverage is. Did I miss something stunning when I wandered off?


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> I don't remember the BBC coverage doing anything that the ITV Tour coverage doesn't, despite their highlights being two and a half hours, rather than ITV's one. It didn't have any of the Neducational films or historical features that the Tour has. I suspect it was even less accessible than ITV's coverage is. Did I miss something stunning when I wandered off?


Yeah, there was strippers.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Nov 2016)

Norwegians claim that Police crashed their car into a female rider in Doha

http://www.stickybottle.com/latest-...ause-she-wore-shorts-says-norway-worlds-team/

Yay, go UCI...!!

Stop supporting this, take a stance. Ya dicks.


----------

